# Olympus 75e



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

My new Olympus 75e arrived today. It came with the larger hopper by accident so I'm waiting for a shorter hopper exchange.

It's a big step up from my previous mignon so it's going to be interesting to see how I get on with it, il report back once I've had a bit of a play.

in the mean time heres a few pics.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Rear with mignon for scale









Mythos ti coated burrs


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm. Im sure the M1 burrs have MYTHOS ONE on the back . They could just be different after all...


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

And Burr-gate starts


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Hmmm. Im sure the M1 burrs have MYTHOS ONE on the back . They could just be different after all...


Mine just say Mythos on the side, havent checked the back


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Mine just say Mythos on the side, havent checked the back


Do it , do it. drumroll.

(the ones I looked at were replacement burrs, not ones removed from a machine. Shouldn't be any difference tho)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Mine just say Mythos on the side, havent checked the back


Mine don't say mythos

I haven't got a mythos tho...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Neither have we - but they do.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Do it , do it. drumroll.
> 
> (the ones I looked at were replacement burrs, not ones removed from a machine. Shouldn't be any difference tho)


Won't be home until 7ish tonight but i'll look then


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks a real nice grinder, will be great to hear how you get along with it


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Just put about a kilo through it. Half a kilo of stale beans and the half a kilo of free beans that BB sent with the grinder (milk buster) to try and get the grind right.

It took a while to get it dialled in, it's really sensitive, quarter of a turn can change the shot time by 15-20 secs. I've finally got it roughly where I want it but some more fine adjustment needed tomorrow. Finished playing for the evening now, just sitting back with a rather nice latte.

Im impressed by the quality of the grind, nice fluffy mound sitting in the centre of the filter without even a hint of clumping. I was getting around 19g in the basket in 7.5 secs.

So far so good

I'm pretty confident that the burrs are genuine. Sounds like the box has been sent to me from Eureka without even being opened as BB said they didn't check that the hopper was the right size. It doesn't make much sense for eureka to manufacture two different types of 75mm ti coated burr.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Do it , do it. drumroll.
> 
> (the ones I looked at were replacement burrs, not ones removed from a machine. Shouldn't be any difference tho)



View attachment 15421
View attachment 15422


Back looks a bit dodgy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 15421
> View attachment 15422
> 
> 
> Back looks a bit dodgy


So it just the heater thats different......







:exit:







:exit:







:exit:


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> So it just the heater thats different......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not even a heater, it's a bit of silver lego


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

expensive heater!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

why do you guys beat yourselves over the head with irrelevant tosh!A Mythos is a Mythos regardless. It is head and shoulders above the majority of grinders on this forum and equal to many others! Personally I could not care about the bits.....Iam also convinced that the Mythos has a cooling fan as well. It is on the side and runs when the room becomes hot...so it heats beans up and cools the machine down...clever!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> why do you guys beat yourselves over the head with irrelevant tosh!A Mythos is a Mythos regardless. It is head and shoulders above the majority of grinders on this forum and equal to many others! Personally I could not care about the bits.....Iam also convinced that the Mythos has a cooling fan as well. It is on the side and runs when the room becomes hot...so it heats beans up and cools the machine down...clever!


They talk about that in the video the illuminati made to sell the grinder, CH referred to it as a chimney


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> why do you guys beat yourselves over the head with irrelevant tosh!A Mythos is a Mythos regardless. It is head and shoulders above the majority of grinders on this forum and equal to many others! Personally I could not care about the bits.....Iam also convinced that the Mythos has a cooling fan as well. It is on the side and runs when the room becomes hot...so it heats beans up and cools the machine down...clever!


Last week you said the old mythos wasn't worth anything because they're SO OLD? Now a Mythos is a Mythos?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No I did not. I said your Mythos was not w oath the price you were asking which was proven by the fact you had to reduce it. And my comments tonight we're not based on cost or value but on the fact that the Mythos stacks up against most grinders. And lAstly, I do not own an old style Mythos


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You said it was worth 600. I had three offers here and elsewhere for £700-750.

You also said "the Mythos is the grinder from the past".


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Just saying.

Now back to 75e eh?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jonc said:


> You also said "the Mythos is the grinder from the past".


I think that you will find that the wind was blowing from the east that day, whereas it is clearly blowing from a westerly direction today


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> I think that you will find that the wind was blowing from the east that day, whereas it is clearly blowing from a westerly direction today


Oh I see.

That was a "conical burrs are the only burrs to have, UK purchase = UK jobs, UK warranty is the only worthwhile warranty" type day.

Today is a "flat burrs are best, continental purchases rule, continental warranties are amazing and easy to use" type day?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> You said it was worth 600. I had three offers here and elsewhere for £700-750.
> 
> You also said "the Mythos is the grinder from the past".


It was worth £600 to me. I have often bought them for that and less. A grinder from the past....it literally is since it has been superseded. this explains why over the past 12 months it dropped from £1999 retail to £1500 to I believe £950 if you go coffeeitalia


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> You said it was worth 600. I had three offers here and elsewhere for £700-750.
> 
> You also said "the Mythos is the grinder from the past".


your old mythos is better than that e75 though


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> your old mythos is better than that e75 though


I don't doubt it. But the mythos took up prime real estate in my minute 1950s kitchen.

Oh and don't forget warranties make everything twice as good.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> That was a "conical burrs are the only burrs to have, UK purchase = UK jobs, UK warranty is the only worthwhile warranty" type day.
> 
> Today is a "flat burrs are best, continental purchases rule, continental warranties are amazing and easy to use" type day?


It was an order supplied from a UK website who hold their stock abroad, or order direct from the factory more like. It has a 2 year UK based return to base warranty by a respected UK retailer.

I have had flat burrs, I have had conical burrs. Whatever grinder I own will be the best one I have ever had.....what else would you expect?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> It was worth £600 to me. I have often bought them for that and less.


But the one you bought - which you value zero of the extra features of - was worth 1650?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Whatever grinder I own will be the best one I have ever had.....what else would you expect?


Lol! Fair point


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, obviously yes or I would not have bought it now. I fully accept that I will lose money on it when I sell it,but unless someone brings out a new grinder it will be going no where soon. £1650 was the price I hd to pay. Very few retailers in the UK and none anywhere near that. You forget, and I am not being condescending here but Iam possibly further into my coffee journey than you and have had an awful lot of high end kit.....yet I go back to a Mythos....ever wonder why?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Well, obviously yes or I would not have bought it now. I fully accept that I will lose money on it when I sell it,but unless someone brings out a new grinder it will be going no where soon. £1650 was the price I hd to pay. Very few retailers in the UK and none anywhere near that. You forget, and I am not being condescending here but Iam possibly further into my coffee journey than you and have had an awful lotto highness kit.....yet I go back to a Mythos....ever wonder why?


You've definitely spent more money than me if that's what you mean.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did not mention money, and nor would I ever do that.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Er? £600? £1650? £1075? Etc.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> Er? £600? £1650? £1075? Etc.


GOD GIVE ME STREGTH. I never said anything like, I have more money than you so I can afford better equipment which is exactly what you were inferring. Your quoted figures above have absolutely nothing to do with what we were talking about


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I wasn't inferring that. I was saying you've spent more than me on coffee kit. Which - unlike the opinion you represent as fact - is actual fact.

I assume that's what you meant with your "coffee journey" comment.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> I wasn't inferring that. I was saying you've spent more than me on coffee kit. Which - unlike the opinion you represent as fact - is actual fact.


we have all spent more money than you on kit! remember you buy wisely


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> we have all spent more money than you on kit! remember you buy wisely


Lol. You may well be right.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> we have all spent more money than you on kit! remember you buy wisely


We just haven't got as much back for it


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This 75e is great! Really like it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Erm - I did 17.7 g in 7 seconds earlier using this: http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/sumatra-jagong-village which is a bit dark for my liking.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Speed isn't everything, unless you are working in a coffee shop trying to serve "x" coffees an hour (Scotford can fill in the blank).

I would rather have quality and consistency than speed.

That said - my grinder is quicker than yours


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> Speed isn't everything, unless you are working in a coffee shop trying to serve "x" coffees an hour (Scotford can fill in the blank).
> 
> I would rather have quality and consistency than speed.
> 
> That said - my grinder is quicker than yours


Lol - Grind setting has a bearing of course - what grinder are you using?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought the Clima Pro was a bit slow at first (6.2 secs for 18g compared to 3.something with the K30) but it's worth the wait


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jonc said:


> Lol - Grind setting has a bearing of course - what grinder are you using?


Macap MXD

Same burr size, bit more rpm.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm getting 19 grams in 8.9 secs! Anyone recommend a good book while I wait










Now with short hopper. Looks much better.










A lookup the spout at the clump crusher.










A look at the burrs after a kilo and a half of beans had been through it. Not too bad, just a wafer thin ring of compressed grounds around the edge. Those beans on the inside of the burrs were wedged in pretty tight, so maybe something to watch out for.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Does that tray go right underneath - I'm not familiar with luxuries like trays and wasn't sure whether it went underneath or sat in front!?!

p.s. The Mythos gets beans wedged there too.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone want to remove or already removed the Espresso Italiano sticker?!


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

I just sat it on top so there is no gap for stray grinds.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

What is it with that sticker? I've seen it cropping up on different grinders from different manufacturers. Is it some sort of genuine product of Italy thing?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

It's some quality thing - here you are: http://www.espressoitaliano.org/en/Our-History.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@[email protected] said:


> What is it with that sticker? I've seen it cropping up on different grinders from different manufacturers. Is it some sort of genuine product of Italy thing?


I hate it, take it off straight away


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I hate it, take it off straight away


Me too - but I have visions of destroying the paint or something. Paranoia.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Ah I see. You'd think the Italians could come up with a more desirable logo if there going to stick it on all there products. Are you going to remove yours? Looks well stuck on.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> Me too - but I have visions of destroying the paint or something. Paranoia.





@[email protected] said:


> Ah I see. You'd think the Italians could come up with a more desirable logo if there going to stick it on all there products. Are you going to remove yours? Looks well stuck on.


Hairdryer and stanley blade (i take no responsibility)


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Not being one to fanny around.......










Better?

It came off pretty easily, just a little bit of glue residue that came off with a warm soapy rag and a gentle bit of finger nail.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Word of warning: don't put the grinds tray in a dishwasher


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

@[email protected] said:


> Ah I see. You'd think the Italians could come up with a more desirable logo if there going to stick it on all there products. Are you going to remove yours? Looks well stuck on.


I'm going to try! :\


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

@[email protected] said:


> Not being one to fanny around.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much nicer!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Word of warning: don't put the grinds tray in a dishwasher


Or the grinder.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jonc said:


> It's some quality thing - here you are: http://www.espressoitaliano.org/en/Our-History.html


Nice to see the Italians have moved on from throwing bananas at black footballers:

http://www.espressoitaliano.org/en/Member-Companies.html?socio=8

Check that link. Racism still alive and well.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

@[email protected] said:


> Not being one to fanny around.......
> 
> Better?
> 
> It came off pretty easily, just a little bit of glue residue that came off with a warm soapy rag and a gentle bit of finger nail.


Much better!

mines coming off later after seeing that!!!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

mrsimba said:


> Much better!
> 
> mines coming off later after seeing that!!!!


Ditto !!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Hairdryer and stanley blade (i take no responsibility)


Hairdryer & credit card!

Removed cleanly & quickly with no marking to the grinder body not sure I'd want to be carving it off with a blade!!!









Looks loads better without it!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I literally peeled it off by hand. No utensils.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Or the grinder.


why not? mine came out pretty nice after a jet-wash in the dishwasher


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Im getting great results in the cup with mine. The consistency of my shots has increased significantly. Happy Bunny


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone with the 75E notice that it comes with a "coffee grind catcher"?

They call it a "coffee grind catcher", I call it a "paint tin lid".


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

RazorliteX said:


> Anyone with the 75E notice that it comes with a "coffee grind catcher"?
> 
> They call it a "coffee grind catcher", I call it a "paint tin lid".


It's very shiny.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

jonc said:


> It's very shiny.


Yeah to be honest I've shoved it back in the box assuming it was a "spacer" to add some structure/robust buffing to the box. It was only when I read the manual I thought "Oh..". I might actually dig through the box at some point to pick it up.. maybe..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Shiny!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Just don't be tempted to tap a spouted PF on it to settle your dose...... Dink Dink!

Eat, drink and be Mary.

Oops, sorry, wrong forum.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Just don't be tempted to tap a spouted PF on it to settle your dose...... Dink Dink!


Hahaha yeah that would be a mistake! I've not done that (a: naked PF; b: tamping mat) but it's also worth mentioning to make sure there's no grit or little bits of bean stuck to the front rubber feet before you slide the catch tray underneath.

Ask me how I know! 

A very small mark that's not seen in use but annoying for the OCD-prone.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Seeing some clumping at the mo. Could be my superheated near tropical-heat house I suppose? Anyone else seeing any?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

jonc said:


> Seeing some clumping at the mo. Could be my superheated near tropical-heat house I suppose? Anyone else seeing any?


I get very small clumps but I'm very new to this as the clumps break apart into powder as soon as its touched so not sure if that is the same thing?

High humidity perhaps?


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

I've read through all the threads here about Olympus 75E and I hope I got it right. Are the burrs from Mythos 1 Clima Pro perfectly compatible with the Olympus 75E? Are these the burrs the original Mythos 1 Clima Pro burrs? Thank you!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

They ones you have linked to are the same ones as fitted to any Mythos fitted with TiN burr and the same as the ones fitted to the Bella Barista sold 75e's reffered to on this thread.

Hope of help

john


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, the questions still stand.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you have read the thread you will know that the 75e, during testing by DavecUK,was requested to have the set you have linked to supplied as standard by Bella barista to the 75e, thus every one sold by them has had the Mythos burrs fitted ( which are what you linked to, if you are aware of a different set of burrs fitted to a Clima Pro then you have linked to the wrong burrs  )

If the answer above not sufficient then you may wish not to ask the question on a forum but direct to the manufacturer for a more technical answer ?

Sorry, am trying to be helpful.

John


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for your input John!

The first place I asked my question is this forum because I think a community like this is much more responsive and honest than behemoth companies. For example, a Fiorenzato importer in my country is still waiting for an answer about one of their grinders for 2 weeks now. All they should write is xxxx euro. 2 words. And he sold a lot of F grinders in horeca. If I would email them, I should expect their reply as a Christmas gift.

I'm aware that those titanium grinders inscribed with MYTHOS are also compatible with the Eureka Mythos line. But since the NS Clima Pro was thoroughly redesigned, it might be possible that they changed something on the burrs too. Or not. That's what I'd like to be sure of. It's obvious what do I want, isn't it? Clima Pro level of grinding, except it's clump crusher mechanism, on an Olympus.


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

I measured the retention of this grinder for single dosing. As it turned out, I'm very pleased.









I removed the clump crusher.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

zuluafonu said:


> I measured the retention of this grinder for single dosing. As it turned out, I'm very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you clean the grinder out before your did this ?

Otherwise you're just measuring some beans going in > some beans going out .

Might not be 100 percent the dose you put in tho


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

The grinder was previously cleaned before running aprox 150g of coffee from the last bag I opened so it was not perfectly clean before this dose in the video. However, I cleaned it after grinding about 250g of coffee and there wasn't more than 3,5 grams of coffee between the burrs, grind chamber and exit chute.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Why do you want to single dose an od grinder? Am I being slow?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Jon said:


> Why do you want to single dose an od grinder? Am I being slow?


Beats me, as well?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No thwacking


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Jon said:


> Why do you want to single dose an od grinder? Am I being slow?


It seems mad but I modified my OD Ceado E92 to single dose (per DaveC / CoffeeChap instructions). When properly loaded it is a seriously accurate dosing grinder but my reasons included: it's now a positively small grinder (shorter than my espresso machine) and the retention is typically between 1 and 0.5g. I'm sure there are some compromises to grind quality because there is no weight on the coffee but it still produces delicious shots.


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

I'd like to share with you my experience with the Olympus grinder (also discussed on PM in these forums).

It's a new grinder, ran about 1kg through it, with the steel burrs.

I had the impression that burrs are touching but producing very coarse grinds:

Here you can see they touch at about 5.5:











No matter how long i left the grinder running, it would sound like this. What i did next is slap the case with my palms. After powering on again, about 2-3 grams of coffee came out and the noise stopped.

In conclusion, I guess that when the hopper is empty some beans are stuck between the burrs and because there is no down pressure, they are not evacuated and making that noise. Still quite surprised of the noise, as it really sounds like metals touching.

Does anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Jon said:


> Why do you want to single dose an od grinder? Am I being slow?


changing beans shot to shot maybe?


----------



## monk (Dec 15, 2017)

Mine is exactly the same.



Mesmer said:


> I'd like to share with you my experience with the Olympus grinder (also discussed on PM in these forums).
> 
> It's a new grinder, ran about 1kg through it, with the steel burrs.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

No never and Ive had mine over 2 years


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

So far pleased with the grinder, except the first coffee in the morning









Even though i purge about 0.6s (not sure how much in grams, but looks like quite a lot in the spill tray), the first espresso is very thin, pale crema and doesn't taste good.

I thought the purge is enough to clear the "plug" that forms in the channel towards the portafilter.

Normally i drink one espresso and one latte. Te 2nd shot looks and tastes right, also the shots after.

Anyone else getting a similar experience? Wondering if it could be the espresso machine as well (Brewtus 4, but it's running for about 1 hour before i use it)

Otherwise i guess single dosing is the way to go for home use, quite annoying to throw away all this coffee with the morning purges.


----------

